# Worried about my dog being sick.



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

She has been a bit sick the last few days, and I thought it might be because she's eaten kitten poo out of the litter box, along with a load of worlds best litter (I know she ate a lot of litter too, coz I saw it all in her poo!) She now does not have access to the box from yesterday, but is still being sick little bits. After she has a drink, she'll walk off then sick it back up, it's like she burps and sicks a little bit up. Any ideas? She's 7 months old, and has never been sick before. She's up to date on her flea treatment, wormer, and vaccinations. It's getting annoying cleaning sick up now, and I'm now concerned that it's been going on for about 5 days now. She's still eating and drinking, and pooing normally.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I was worried, so I rang the vets, and I'm taking her in at 12.10. Unfortunately the vet I like is away until Tuesday, so I will have to see a different vet today.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck hope it's nothing much


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

good luck, hopefully it's just a bug..seems to be a lot going round at the moment


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, the vet thinks it's more regurgitation than actual sickness, and after looking over her said she thinks she has an inflamed trachea, as she seemed a bit sensitive there when she felt. She has had an anti sickness jab, an anti-inflammatory jab and an antibiotic jab, and I've got to see how she goes. She hasn't been sick since going to the vets, but is it just the medication working?!


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Its quite likely that the sickness has caused the inflammation to her trachea, as being sick so often the acid from her stomach has probably made her throat a little sore. I'm sure the medication from the vets will help settle it down in a few days.

I'd just be careful and make sure she doesn't eat/drink too quickly. If she has dry food, maybe soften it a little with warm water so it doesn't cause her throat anymore distress. If she is fed twice a day maybe feed her 3 or 4 in smaller amounts for a few days untill her tummy/throat is settled and then drop her back down to her usual feeding routine


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, the vet thinks that as she is only bringing water up after she's had a drink, and not actually being proper sick bringing food up, that it's likely to be regurgitation, but she said it's still not normal, so hopefully the jabs will help. xx


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

You made the right choice taking her to the vets  I took Molly yesterday as she had been being sick for 3 days... Everything was fine, but its nice to have peace of mind isnt it


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes it is. No sick so far today either. Molly is soooooooooo sweet!  xx


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Amber* said:


> Yes it is. No sick so far today either. Molly is soooooooooo sweet!  xx


Awww thanks  Have you got any pics of your doggy?


----------

